# My cat died today



## Daviduk

This morning my cat could not hold it weight on it back legs. So went to vets her temperature was cold and she lost weight from 2.2 to 1.6. she was on thyroid treatment and the level where fine. She had urine test and the vet says she has early signs of KD.

I just so. Shock on how fast the cat went down hill.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Jackie C

I'm very sorry for your loss, David.


----------



## ChaosCat

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Kittynanna

So very sorry for your loss....x


----------



## Annealise

So very sorry for your unexpected loss of your cat.


----------



## Cully

How very sad. At least she didn't have to go through a long drawn out suffering, so be comforted by that. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## CharleneUK

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine the shock. X x


----------



## Magic Waves

@Daviduk i'm so sorry for your loss and KD can take a pet from us quickly.


----------



## Mistys Mum

So sorry to hear this. It's awful when you lose a furry family member )-:
Try to be kind to yourself and come here if you need support


----------



## Peter bibby

So sorry david,I had to have my beautiful boy put to sleep last thursday,same problems,he was 22.im still trying to find peace in my heart, but it's so difficult, my love goes out to you


----------



## Guest

It’s heart wrenching. And yes they can go downhill really fast. I’m so sorry for your loss. Please just know that you have every right to grieve and be sad because losing a furry friend is so very tough. We lost our boy in June and I think of him all the time. It gets easier as the days go by but the first few months were torture.


----------



## Peter bibby

I know,I cant concentrate on any ,had to take time off work,I feel I'm going crazy and cant see the light at the end of the tunnel.the house is so bare,and I dread the thought of Christmas


----------



## Guest

Peter bibby said:


> I know,I cant concentrate on any ,had to take time off work,I feel I'm going crazy and cant see the light at the end of the tunnel.the house is so bare,and I dread the thought of Christmas


I wish I could say different but it gets worse before it gets better. But it does get better. Sending you lots of peaceful vibes. The memories will sustain you. I still look at my cat's pictures and videos regularly. They attenuate the pain. But it's really sharp at first.


----------



## Peter bibby

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Peter bibby

I'm really struggling, the pain in my chest is unbearable,I dont know what to do with myself. My whole life feels like its crumbling


----------



## Jackie C

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Daviduk

Peter bibby said:


> I'm really struggling, the pain in my chest is unbearable,I dont know what to do with myself. My whole life feels like its crumbling


Hi Peter I know how you when lost my cat really took part out of me. Because they are your best freind.
My cat was my best freind. It's really sad losing your best freind.

If you need to talk message me and I be glad to help.


----------



## Peter bibby

Daviduk said:


> Hi Peter I know how you when lost my cat really took part out of me. Because they are your best freind.
> My cat was my best freind. It's really sad losing your best freind.
> 
> If you need to talk message me and I be glad to help.


I'm just struggling david,every corner of the house is empty,I cant see how I can move on,I miss him so so much


----------



## Daviduk

Peter bibby said:


> I'm just struggling david,every corner of the house is empty,I cant see how I can move on,I miss him so so much


I felt like this peter. Even now I still feel part me has gone with my cat. When my cat pass when I got home my house felt empty.

I just keep thinking he in a happy place and one day I be Thier to see him.


----------



## Peter bibby

I've read rainbow bridge poem over and over again,I'ts so beautiful and I so hope its true


----------



## Daviduk

Peter bibby said:


> I've read rainbow bridge poem over and over again,I'ts so beautiful and I so hope its true


Thier is a place up Thier.
and the cats that Pass away are waiting for us when we arrive we shell see them again.


----------



## Peter bibby

Well we can both take a lot of comfort,knowing we will see our loving little friends again


----------



## Daviduk

Yes Peter 

Cats are waiting Thier.  And the cats what are Thier and playing and having fun.


----------



## Peter bibby

Its lovely david to hold onto those beautiful thoughts


----------



## Guest

Peter bibby said:


> Well we can both take a lot of comfort,knowing we will see our loving little friends again


For sure!


----------



## Subte1985

sending a virtual hug! x


----------



## Peter bibby

Subte1985 said:


> sending a virtual hug! x


Thank you x much needed


----------



## Mistys Mum

I am so sorry you are going through this pain and there is nothing in the world that will make it better except for dealing with it and the passage of time. Talk as much as you need to to to the people that understand. We here all understand the Deep grief that accompanies the loss of our pets you are not alone.
I dread Christmas most years and this year have just decided to be kind to myself and not put any decorations because it does not feel true to how I am feeling with this grief in my heart. I do however remember to be thankful for the many years of love that I shared with my beloved cats and and for their ones that I still have at home.
I know everyone is different but for me I always used to go to the shelter and bring another cat home after a few months of grieving. It is not being disloyal to your previous cat it is providing a wonderful home to another precious cat that has been treated badly by someone else in the world . the blue Cross also have a bereavement helpline incase you don't feel comfortable talking to your friends or you find that they just expect you to get over it in a week.


----------

